# Windows 10 Pro NETWORK DRIVES UNAVAILABLE / NOT SHOWN



## marc robert (Oct 28, 2008)

Since Moving to Windows 10 Pro, ANYTHING to do with Access to my NAS is not available via Explorer. When attempting to View or Access my NAS, the Field is EMPTY, other than the Local Drive Info. The maker of my NAS, Synology confirms this issue and it appears many others are experiencing the same problems. Synology's "NAS Assistant allows the Drives to be Mapped, but this is a work around at this point. In addition I attempted to Do a SYSTEM IMAGE BACKUP, and wanted to store it onto my NAS. The System Image Wizard in Windows 10 gives you the option to send it to a Network Device, but there again... NO NAS on the Network is displayed. Under "This PC" in Explorer, The NAS Icon For Synology is Displayed, but clicking on it displays an empty page. Is Microsoft aware and acknowledging this problem? When I moved to an NAS and set up multiple Folders in WIN 7, the only problem I encountered was the dreaded "RED X" syndrome, where unless you manually clicked on the Drive Letter in Explorer, the PC would not be able to access the NAS. The only reliable solution was the Batch File written by Zorn Software....( http://zornsoftware.codenature.info/blog/windows-7-disconnected-network-drives.html ) ... I was hoping that WIN 10 would not suffer this age old problem, but it's still there, but thankfully the executable he offers for free also work in WIN 10..... Does ANYONE have the true answer to this Map Drive issue?


----------



## therealduff1 (Feb 6, 2016)

I recommend downgrading you're operating system because this is a known issue


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Using a Windows 10 computer on my LAN sometimes mapped drives do show up correctly, sometimes not. I'm going to try that batch file/exe file myself since I haven't found any other way to fix this.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I couldn't get MapDrive.exe to work but I think I have found a method that does.

Create a new text file and type in something like this :-

```
net use X: \\servername\sharename /user:username password
```
Where X is the drive letter you want to use on the client Windows 10 computer.
Save it with any file name you like but make sure it has .cmd as the extension.
Open filemanager and type Start-up into the search box and wait until it finds a folder of that name located in the C:\Users\YourUserName\... folder and open that folder.
Copy and Paste the .cmd file into that folder.
Restart the PC and see if it works, it did on my LAN but if you're on a domain the command might be different.
The message about not all mapped drives are connected may still appear but you can ignore it.


----------

